# Instant email-notification, sender's address



## Hirila (Apr 3, 2004)

I was noticing, that by now I received notification of posts to a threads I also posted on from three different sender addresses.
One is [email protected], then there is [email protected] and then there is [email protected].
What's going on? Does this have any significance?


----------

